
CS231n videos taken down due to legal concerns - _lpa_
https://twitter.com/karpathy/status/727618058471112704
======
aaron695
This highlights two things.

1\. Uni's are, in part, losing the plot (I assume it was the Uni)

2\. The real need for education materials to become less brittle.

The next revolution will be in the ability to 'easily' swap out photos,
diagrams, add in small voice overs, auto captions etc.

One mistake should be like fixing a word document spelling mistake. Not hours
of work

